# 2001 Lincoln navigator radio/ac not working....which fuse is blown??



## Boneside (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi there! I recently crossed the battery terminals on my 2001 Lincoln Navigator, and I shorted out a fuse. My radio has stopped working, and my a\c controls won't respond? Can you tell me which fuse I need to replace?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Can you provide a picture of your fuse panel?

Each fuse should have an initial or mark next to it stating what it controls.

Sometimes there is a diagram on the panel cover showing what each fuse is for.


And DON'T DO THAT AGAIN.



ED


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Might wanna check them all but here are the fuses related to the A/C and radio.
Central Junction box (Under left side of dash)
Fuse/
Amp/
A/C fuses
2/7/24
5A/10A/5A

Battery junction box (On left side of engine compartment)
23/13/105/114
15A/15A/40A/30A

Radio
Central junction box
20/31/1/8
5A/10A/25A/5A
:vs_cool:


----------

